# Card Stock weight for Cigar labels?



## Guywithsoap? (Dec 11, 2012)

I had some card stock around(110lbs) and wanted to see if it would "wrap" ok around a bar of soap, what it would look like,....etc...

It was very stiff. I cut a length of Christmas/Birthday wrapping paper and that wrapped much nicer(though it might be too flmisy)


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 11, 2012)

I used recycled kraft paper for my cigar bands...it's stiff but not as much so as card stock:
http://www.thepapermillstore.com/royal- ... arton.html


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks.

Those soaps on your facebook look really nice.

The paper you use.....do you do the printing yourself? I see you have nice labels on the different products.


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 11, 2012)

You could always make boxes with your cardstock and have a peek-a-boo window for your soap so ppl could smell it and see what it looks like.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 11, 2012)

Guywithsoap? said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Those soaps on your facebook look really nice.
> 
> The paper you use.....do you do the printing yourself? I see you have nice labels on the different products.



Yep, I print the labels on my inkjet printer...the 60 or 70 lb kraft paper goes through just fine. I use Avery Label Pro5 to make all my labels. I use a full sheet template and get 4 cigar labels per sheet (landscape orientation).
On the front is my logo, soap name, and essential oils used for scent. On the back right is my contact info. On the back left is my ingredients list and weight (wraps over the right side).


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 11, 2012)

I decided cardstock was too stiff and to go with a lesser weight.


----------

